# Reverse caching proxy - replacement for Squid



## rghq (Mar 30, 2009)

Hello everyone 

maybe doesn't fit well here, since some time I'm running Squid in an App Jail as Reverse Proxy with only the required files inside a Jail but lately I'm a little bit unhappy with it's caching abilities.
Varnish may be an alternative, it really isn't because I don't like the idea of a C compiler in a minimal App Jail, not to forget shared memory so are there some other possible options left for a reverse caching proxy ?


----------



## vivek (Mar 30, 2009)

You can use pkg_add -r -v command to install binary package in jail.


----------



## rghq (Mar 30, 2009)

I know  I've a local buildmachine where packages are built that then get installed via Rsync at the Servers.

Problem is that Varnish uses VCL for it's configuration and these configuration files get compiled into Varnish's native format so a compiler is required.
And - shared memory as well.

This may have it's reasons on a standalone reverse proxy, just for me these are a "No No" in Jails where I keep things as minimal as possible.


----------



## gordon@ (Apr 2, 2009)

Just use Apache. It can do reverse proxying.


----------



## osx-addict (Apr 4, 2009)

I've got 2 apache's running -- one is setup to do nothing but reverse proxy in one jail and does the handling for 2 virtual domains just fine.  One domain is handed off to another Apache installation in a separate jail and the 2nd domain is handed off to a web-app which has it's own internal web server (non Apache)..  This has actually worked out very well and was surprisingly easy to setup!


----------

